# duda sobre construccion de crossover



## juan.uy (Nov 6, 2009)

hola a todos..

googleando sobre como construir un crossover encontré que si para un parlante de 8 Ohm una bobina de crossover tiene 0.50 mH, deberá tener para un parlante de 4 Ohm la mitad del valor o sea unos 0.25 mH, y el capacitor que posea deberá de ser del doble de valor en cuanto a los picofaradios es esto así?

quisiera saber antes de construir el crossover  que esta en el pdf que adjunto ya que construí esa caja, pero con parlantes de 4 ohm que son los que tenía, y ahí esta el crossover que tengo que armar, luego pondré fotos

acá está la pagina de donde saqué esto, http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota46.htm


saludos


----------



## Kebra (Nov 6, 2009)

Bien, tal como se menciona en la página que citás "...Cabe aclarar que los valores de frecuencia de corte no son fijos para todos los equipos, sino dependen, entre otras cosas, de las características propias de cada parlante que interviene en el sistema..."
Esto significa claramente, que aunque tus parlantes sean de una impedancia NOMINAL de 8 ohms, no necesariamente debería utlilizar esos valores de componentes en el crossover.

Para diseñar (de manera correcta, claro está) un crossover necesitás conocer ciertas magnitudes de cada uno de los parlantes involucrados. Para empezar, necesitás la resistencia a la corriente contínua de cada bobina (de los parlantes) y su correspondiente inductancia.
Sin esos datos, los resultados pueden estar muy alejados de la realidad.
Para mayor precisión, necesitás la curva de impedancia de cada parlante, que tenés que medirla si o si, a menos que el fabricante te la propocione. Para una super precisión, también la curva de nivel de presión sonora (SPL). 
Con Re y Le, en 2 vías podés arreglarte sin problemas.
Para mayor información, leete este post: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index17.html


----------

